# Stadium / Arena Site plans



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Here's the seating chart for the Rogers Centre and The ACC, I would like to see your local sport venues too...

For Hockey










and for Football:










The Air Canada Centre (Hockey)


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Chase Field








Cardinals Stadium








U.S. Airways Center








Glendale Arena


----------



## Gjm130 (Jul 20, 2006)

For Montreal:

Bell Center: (21 273 seats)









Olympic Stadium: Baseball hno: hno: hno: hno: (56 000)









Olympic Stadium: Football (63 000)


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

I've loved looking at baseball seating charts since I was a kid. Always interesting and shows how unique each stadium is. Basketball/Hockey and football stadiums are finally becoming the same way.


----------



## Gjm130 (Jul 20, 2006)

rantanamo said:


> I've loved looking at baseball seating charts since I was a kid. Always interesting and shows how unique each stadium is. Basketball/Hockey and football stadiums are finally becoming the same way.


I still love looking at seating charts!!


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Ohio Stadium, Columbus Ohio. Seating for over 101,000.


----------



## Gjm130 (Jul 20, 2006)

OhioTodd said:


> Ohio Stadium, Columbus Ohio. Seating for over 101,000.


Those are benches right? When was it constructed?


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_Stadium

^^ rather than post a bunch on here. Opened originally 1922. Expanded since.


Ohio Stadium seating:


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Michigan Stadium, Ann Arbor Michigan. Seating for over 107,000





















The Ohio State/Michigan college football rivalry has been said to be the greatest sports rivalry in United States history. Currently Ohio State is number 1 in the country, Michigan number 2. They meet for their final game against one another here in Columbus two weeks from today!

Notice how steep and crowded in Ohio Stadium is, while Michigan Stadium is more spread out and more shallow. Thus the noise level at Ohio Stadium is louder than at Michigan..sometimes almost deafening.


----------



## Gjm130 (Jul 20, 2006)

OhioTodd said:


> Notice how steep and crowded in Ohio Stadium is, while Michigan Stadium is more spread out and more shallow. Thus the noise level at Ohio Stadium is louder than at Michigan..sometimes almost deafening.


Don't you mean, Ohio's stadium is more spread out and Michigan's is too crowded?
I mean, you can't even see the sector entrances! It's so crowded!

By the way, I'm looking forward for that Game!!!


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Old Trafford seating plan.


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Gjm130 said:


> Don't you mean, Ohio's stadium is more spread out and Michigan's is too crowded?
> I mean, you can't even see the sector entrances! It's so crowded!
> 
> By the way, I'm looking forward for that Game!!!


I meant crowded regarding the physical construction of the stadium, not crowded as regarding the actual number of fans. 
Because Ohio Stadium is more vertical..it does not spread out as much as Michigan Stadium..look at the picture..the Michgan stadium is more shallow and broader..the noise can escape much more easily than in the narrower steeper Ohio stadium..resulting in the widely accepted belief that Ohio stadium is much louder, which is an advantage for their team. This is pretty much accepted even by Michigan fans. Also I think the Michigan game may have already ended in that pic..see all of the fans outside the stadium? Fans would be filling the aisles and exits on their way out of the stadium..while the OSU game is obviously still going on in it's pic.


----------



## Gjm130 (Jul 20, 2006)

OhioTodd said:


> I meant crowded regarding the physical construction of the stadium, not crowded as regarding the actual number of fans.
> Because Ohio Stadium is more vertical..it does not spread out as much as Michigan Stadium..look at the picture..the Michgan stadium is more shallow and broader..the noise can escape much more easily than in the narrower steeper Ohio stadium..resulting in the widely accepted belief that Ohio stadium is much louder, which is an advantage for their team. This is pretty much accepted even by Michigan fans. Also I think the Michigan game may have already ended in that pic..see all of the fans outside the stadium? Fans would be filling the aisles and exits on their way out of the stadium..while the OSU game is obviously still going on in it's pic.


Oh! Now I get it! thx for the info! So, who's gonna win in 2 weeks? 
I say OSU, you?


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Gjm130 said:


> Oh! Now I get it! thx for the info! So, who's gonna win in 2 weeks?
> I say OSU, you?


It had better be OSU or half of the town will get burned down..lol


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

Football/Soccer

St. Andrew's Stadium - Home of Birmingham City Football Club (Est. 1875)


front of the ticket 











seating grid (back of the ticket)










the away fans sit in the Railway End lower 


*Birds Eye view*














*The Main Stand *(never sat here) when the ground was completely redeveloped in the dire 80's era - for Blues anyway, we planned to redevelop the ironically named Main Stand but there are listed buildings behind it (as you can see inthe birds-eye view picture)

















*The Tilton* 















*View from the Tilton *(i've sat EXACTLY here 














*The Railway End* (it's a real bitch getting here, you have to walk through a mazy school yard - see right of the birds eye view picture) the T-Mobile banner is moved depending on how many away fans are present, but usually they only take up the first 2 blocks (including the little block to the far left)















*The Kop Spion Stand *- i've sat here most times














*Just outside the ground (from the Kop stand)* nothing impressive, just an acceptable clad, some nice foliage :| 













*From afar....*














*Capacity: *30,016

*Built: *1905

*Opened: *1906 (we celebrate 100 years at St. Andrews this December)

*Original Capacity:* 75,000

*Largest Attendance:* 67,341 (FA Cup 5th Round vs. Everton)

*Interesting Fact:*



> In January 1942, the Main Stand was destroyed in the most bizarre circumstances. During the war, the Main Stand was being used as a temporary fire station, and a member of the National Fire Service attempted to put out small fire in a brazier with what he thought was water, but his bucket contained petrol! The Main Stand was completely destroyed along with most of the clubs records. The club played at Leamington and Villa Park, returning home in 1943.After the war, the club set about rebuilding St. Andrews. The construction of the Main Stand got underway in the early 50's, and floodlights were used for the first time in October 1956, when Blues drew 3-3 with Borrusia Dortmund. During the 50's and 60's the Tilton Road and Kop were covered and a replica of the Main Stand was built at the Railway End.


so there we have it, the modest, yet homely stadium that is St. Andy's. she's seen a lot of BS over the years...

the views of the city's skyline is quite brillaint from St. Andrews i must add (especially at night)

(EDIT: i've gone slightly OTT here)


----------



## Gjm130 (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow! They actually reduced the capacity from 75 000 to 30 000 ???? That's more than half the seating! Why did they do that?
That would mean that the main stand carried about 35 000 seats?


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

I guess there were no seats, but standing terraces or benches in 1906.


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

GASpedal said:


> I guess there were no seats, but standing terraces or benches in 1906.


you guessed correctly  

the capacity has been reduced 3 times


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a question:

Why are luxury suites, luxury boxes, etc., usually omitted in seating charts?


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)




----------

